# Dura Ace 9000 C50 tubular wheelset



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know anything or heard about any experience on this wheelset (tubular version). I'm tempted to get it from a friend, but there is so little reviews on it, and for those reviews that do exist, they're mainly paid informercial in general.

Or,, maybe I should just forget the whole tubular thing all together??


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The C50 tubular was the most popular wheels used by race team on last years TdF. I can't speak about if tubular or clincher or tubules is right for you but the C50 would be a great choice


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm tempted because it's a good price for me, love Shimano hub due to their quietness, but I'll probably pass on the tubular thing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> I'm tempted because it's a good price for me, love Shimano hub due to their quietness, but I'll probably pass on the tubular thing.


It can't be that hard of a decision. How often do you flat? If it's 'regularly' or 'a lot' or even once a month, forget tubulars. 

How do you feel about expensive tires you can realistically only flat once and then throw away? How about gluing them on correctly? How about having to pull one off on the side of the road when you've flatted? And having to carry a spare tire instead of just a tube or 2? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE them, and will only race on tubulars. I trained on them for at least 10 years, but with the advent of tubeless, that is what I train on now. Tubulars are quite a commitment...are you up for that?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> It can't be that hard of a decision. How often do you flat? If it's 'regularly' or 'a lot' or even once a month, forget tubulars.
> 
> How do you feel about expensive tires you can realistically only flat once and then throw away? How about gluing them on correctly? How about having to pull one off on the side of the road when you've flatted? And having to carry a spare tire instead of just a tube or 2? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE them, and will only race on tubulars. I trained on them for at least 10 years, but with the advent of tubeless, that is what I train on now. Tubulars are quite a commitment...are you up for that?


Meh. Not that much of a commitment. I train and race on tubulars also. Flatted once in three years (and my trusty smartphone was the solution - I decided to save my Pit Stop), change the back maybe twice a season and front once a season based on 10-12k km. Tubs are a non-event for me. And I ride Dura-Ace C35 tubs (couple years old so likely a little different than the current crop) and love them.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

vetboy said:


> Meh. Not that much of a commitment. I train and race on tubulars also. Flatted once in three years (and my trusty smartphone was the solution - I decided to save my Pit Stop), change the back maybe twice a season and front once a season based on 10-12k km. Tubs are a non-event for me. And I ride Dura-Ace C35 tubs (couple years old so likely a little different than the current crop) and love them.


Not much of a commitment for _you_. Like me, you don't flat much. Other people...they flat _all the time_. If the Op is like you an me, and doesn't flat often then he might really like tubulars. If he does flat regularly like a lot of people, not so much.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

vetboy said:


> Meh. Not that much of a commitment. I train and race on tubulars also. Flatted *once in three years *(and *my trusty smartphone *was the solution - I decided to save my Pit Stop), change the back maybe twice a season and front once a season based on 10-12k km. Tubs are a non-event for me. And I ride Dura-Ace C35 tubs (couple years old so likely a little different than the current crop) and love them.


Well most people flat more than that and don't want to end a ride just because they flat. 

OP, I think forgetting the tubular thing is the smart tact here. Some people swear otherwise so I guess you'll have to decied what a hassle it is for yourself but aside from the hassle factor I really can't notice any improvement over a high quality clinchers (like Vittoria or Veloflex). Perhaps heavier people who'd get pinch flats using lower pressure with clinchers benefit from not having to worry about it with tubular but as a 145 pounder myself who can use 90 or below with clinchers I just don't feel any benefit to tubulars compared to high quality clinchers.

Off course there's the whole weight thing that I'm not considering. Tubular rims are quite a bit lighter though I'm not sure how tubular tire and glue stacks up against clincher tire and tube weight wise.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Well *most people* flat more than that and don't want to end a ride just because they flat.
> 
> OP, I think forgetting the tubular thing is the smart tact here. Some people swear otherwise so I guess you'll have to decied what a hassle it is for yourself but aside from the hassle factor I really can't notice any improvement over a high quality clinchers (like Vittoria or Veloflex). Perhaps heavier people who'd get pinch flats using lower pressure with clinchers benefit from not having to worry about it with tubular but as a 145 pounder myself who can use 90 or below with clinchers I just don't feel any benefit to tubulars compared to high quality clinchers.
> 
> Off course there's the whole weight thing that I'm not considering. Tubular rims are quite a bit lighter though I'm not sure how tubular tire and glue stacks up against clincher tire and tube weight wise.


You know most people do you?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Does anyone know anything or heard about any experience on this wheelset (tubular version). I'm tempted to get it from a friend, but there is so little reviews on it, and for those reviews that do exist, they're mainly paid informercial in general.
> 
> Or,, maybe I should just forget the whole tubular thing all together??


Is this for racing is just riding around?


----------



## mjensen2k (Mar 12, 2015)

Local Hero said:


> Is this for racing is just riding around?


I'm drive a desk most days and am not a great rider... but I love my C50 (clincher). The hubs are smooth and super quiet. They carry speed like crazy. 

I felt my previous Bontrager RXLs spun up much faster and I miss the tubeless option on the RXL. In retrospect (not that I have much regret) but the C35 may have been a slightly better fit for me. (but man do I love these when at speed!)


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep in mind the C50 clincher is a completely different rim from the C50 tubular.


----------

